# My other Butler Roadmaster



## dogdart (Feb 1, 2014)

This is my other purchase from the butler swap . Again , not quite a bargain , but I bought it because of it's original-ness , for myself . Original condition 1954 Roadmaster Luxury Liner , last of the Balloners


----------



## DJ Bill (Feb 1, 2014)

That is pretty nice.. I've got those same rims on my project Roadmaster..


----------



## catfish (Feb 1, 2014)

Nice bike. And as long as you like it that's all the matters. Just buy what you like, and can't go wrong.


----------



## bike (Feb 1, 2014)

*How many*

still have the decal? Never noticed one before- my bike it is gone


----------



## bicycle larry (Feb 1, 2014)

*roadmaster bicycle*

that a reel good find no matter what the price is its well worth it .nice allstate tires too . i like. if you sell later i be intersted .


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 1, 2014)

That model roadmaster is the best looking one ever.I would like to find one like that.


----------

